# Impossible d'installer Windows



## pierre22 (5 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

La version de Boot Camp (6.0.1) de mon mac pro sous El Capitan à jour donne ce message au lancement :"Assistant Boop Camp ne peut être utilisé. Ce mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp".

Merci d'avance de vos aides.


----------



## RubenF (5 Mars 2016)

Tu as quel mac ?


----------



## pierre22 (6 Mars 2016)

RubenF a dit:


> Tu as quel mac ?


Bonjour,
Merci de ta réponse, j'ai un mac Pro début 2009.
Le problème a été résolu en réparant le disque, puis en effectuant un alt+cmd-P+R.
Cordialement.


----------

